# Central Bank should tell lenders to take back borrowers who switched after losing trackers



## Brendan Burgess (5 May 2016)

I am going to make a submission to the  Central Bank as part of their review, that where it is found that a borrower unfairly lost their tracker, and later switched lender that the original lender is obliged to give them back their tracker.

For the moment, I am not interested in people who think that they lost their trackers unfairly. I am restricting this thread to the following cases:
1) The lender has agreed that you should not have lost your tracker
2) The FSO said that you were entitled to your tracker back.

But you had switched to another lender since.

ICS - FSO says I was entitled to tracker, but gave me only €2k as I had switched to AIB (Gabbo)

*Just for the moment, I am only interested in establishing what the practice was for those cases where the tracker was confirmed as having been lost unfairly. I am not interested in the many cases where people switched but it has not been established yet if they should have been given their tracker.*


----------



## Brendan Burgess (9 May 2016)

Here are the ptsb cases

* Has anyone who switched from permanent tsb been offered to switch back?*

Ptsb contacted me in 2012 to say I should have been put on a tracker, took me back. (The Daras) 

Switched from permanent tsb in 2010, now getting refund , but not getting my tracker back (Ron Condon)

Switched from ptsb to AIB, getting refund but Customer Appeals Panel rejects my complaint to return to ptsb John Hayes 

Switched from permanent tsb after losing tracker, now they are taking me back. (Penny 1)

permanent tsb paid me compensation, but will take me back subject to normal credit criteria . (Thomas)


----------



## Brendan Burgess (9 May 2016)

*Ulster Bank cases *

FSO awarded me compensation but did not give me my tracker back after I switched to AIB (notabene)


----------

